# Need Urgent Information



## GurminderS (Jul 8, 2016)

Please help provide exact information: 

Officially in which year did Thailand start registering Births and Deaths in the country.
I was born in Bangkok and need this information
It would be great if i could get the exact Act/Rule name also!

Thank u all in advance!


----------

